# 50% Off Heaters (hd And Lowes)



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry guys -- don't mean to turn this forum into a discount Bulletin board...

BUT ..

Just got back from both Lowes and Home Depot (looking for a kitchen faucet) and they have all their space heaters on sale for 50% off...

Yes this may be a Your Market May Vary -- meaning that Winter lasts 1 week here in San Antonio and it was 84 degrees yesterday -- so the need for Space heaters is small and the stores seem to be gettig rid of them fast ...

But I asked the sales reps at both stores and she/he said that it was a nationwide (mostly unadvertised is seems) clearance...

anyway -- as you know me being theworld's cheapest bas%&D -- i hate using my propane for heat when i can use someone else's electricity -- so I purchased a DeLonghi Space heater that was marked at 47.98 for 21.88 (a little more then 50% off) ... and a Ceramic Heater with Thermostat for 8.88 ....

Both seem to really push out the heat and both have thermostats -- so i can use the campground electricity instead of my propane...

I really only needed the first one but i figure the other one was only 9.00 so what the heck...

The DeLonghi Oscillating Ceramic Electric Heater with Thermostat has a remote control that I am sure that I will lose right away -- but that would be great if you wanted to kick the thing higher or lower from the bed without getting up ... (Yes i am also the world's laziest camper) .... the nice partabout this one is that it also occilates (sp) and really does a good job pushing out the heat... my intantion is to set that one in the middle of the stove area at night if the temperature drops and crank it up .. should keep most of the trailer warm...

DISCOUNTS ARE IN STORE ONLY --


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks we need a heater for the house. we bought one for the camper last year at this time. Those are great deals.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Ohhh nooo....... I need to run out to Lowes now!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Gonna need to start a section .....Ghosty s smokin weekly finds and deals........


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

My local Lowes store had all their home heating leftovers for 75% off.

I bought a "Big Heat" heater 25 years ago and still runs great. The "Big Heat" is a small cube type heater with a two speed fan and high/low switch it is also thermostatically controlled. Also has auto tip over safety switch.

The Big Heat is available at RV stores for around $40.00.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info Ghosty

Don


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Our new furnace went out last week and I was out of town. My dw went to the neighbors to get some space heaters until it could be fixed. I went to home depot yesterday and bought one marked down from 49 to 12.99, I may buy one or two others in case we have another problem with our new expensive high efficency furnace that has broken down three times, all minor problems but enough to give me and the dw headaches.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

When you brought this to our attention last year I bought 2 of the same DeLonghi Oscillating Ceramic Electric Heater with Thermostat and remote control half price. One for each end of the trailer. They work great.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Thanks for the info Ghosty
> 
> Don


 I feel your pain, Don. In '98 we had a new furnace installed that was supposed to be 92% efficient. In terms of total carbon footprint, it was a failure because of all the fuel used by the service guy coming out to FIAT (fix it again, Tony). The deal was that if we didn't like it, they would take it out and put in a lower efficiency furnace (80%) and refund the difference. We did that, had no more problems, and because the previous heat and cool gear was 1974 vintage, we still enjoyed significant energy savings.
After a full heating season with the high efficiency nightmare, we were happy to see it go.

Ghosty, do those heaters you found have fans?

Sluggo


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Thanks for the info Ghosty
> 
> Don


 I feel your pain, Don. In '98 we had a new furnace installed that was supposed to be 92% efficient. In terms of total carbon footprint, it was a failure because of all the fuel used by the service guy coming out to FIAT (fix it again, Tony). The deal was that if we didn't like it, they would take it out and put in a lower efficiency furnace (80%) and refund the difference. We did that, had no more problems, and because the previous heat and cool gear was 1974 vintage, we still enjoyed significant energy savings.
After a full heating season with the high efficiency nightmare, we were happy to see it go.

Ghosty, do those heaters you found have fans?

Sluggo
[/quote]

YES -- both put out quite a bit of force -- well relatively -- they both blow about twice as hard as the floor vents do -- the good part is that -- on the 23RS -- i can put one on the dinnette table -- and the other on the stove top -- and keep the entire trailer toasty ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ghosty,

You *did* pick up one for your old buddy, mswalt, didn't you?









You can give it to me at our rally in San Marcos.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Ghosty,
> 
> You *did* pick up one for your old buddy, mswalt, didn't you?
> 
> ...


Hey by March we will be having 100 degree temperatures... LOL


----------

